# New guy from Mansfield, OH



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcoem to AT!!  Hope you get your deer this year!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk!!! :cheers:


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Matt. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## ropadop (Aug 22, 2002)

Welcome to AT. Good luck!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!! Hello, fellow "Mansfieldite."


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## C McCathran23 (Sep 28, 2009)

Barnsey, you made it:clap:


----------



## Mathewsman99 (Jan 23, 2004)

welcome from michigan


----------



## BowBeauty (Oct 4, 2009)

Welcome! I'm new at AT as well. I'll be hunting in you area tomorrow! Good luck to you


----------

